# Need feedback on my new website project.



## foto_tuts (Sep 4, 2012)

Just finished a personal website project I have been working on for a few years now. I would love to hear what others have to say.


A little bit about Fototuts.com:


My unique site brings a vast amount of video based information directly to the visitor in a categorized and searchable format dedicated to "Only" photography related content, making it easier to use compared to larger generic video sites. 


Here is the link: www.fototuts.com

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ahcigar1 (Sep 4, 2012)

HMMM One of the first posts, just joined, supposedly been working on this for years and just got up with link and all.  I do believe we have a spammer looking for hits to get their site moved up.


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 4, 2012)

Not a spammer.. Just starting out with a Photography forum for ideas and feedback. I will be contributing.. The site is self financed... Just tell me what you think of it.

Thanks,


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

*Thread moved to The Marketplace*


----------



## tirediron (Sep 4, 2012)

Out of curiosity, do you actually have permission from all of the copyright holders to host those videos?


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 4, 2012)

The site is designed as a repository for videos based on content from sources all over the web. Videos uploaded are not necessarily owned by the user, but shared on the site as a way to allow others exposure to the embedded video. The same idea as a Blogger or website would share the video linked from Youtube. The site doesn't claim ownership, Fototuts is just a vehicle to gather them all in one place. Copyright information remains with the original author as it would when sharing a video from Youtube or other sites.. We don't imply or condone copyright violation if an author feels that a video is misused we will always remove it from our library and we strongly encourage users to give direct credit to the original Author.


----------



## KmH (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is some additional feedback for you. Hopefully, you have proceeded based on the advice of an intellectual property attorney's advice, and not internet urban legend.

If someone decides they have been infringed, the alleged infringer is often the last to hear about it:
Excuses, Excuses (Part 2) | Photo Attorney

More from a US copyright attorney's web site:
Photo Attorney - Part 1
Excuses, Excuses (Part 2) | Photo Attorney
When Someone Points the Finger At Someone Else for an Infringement. . . | Photo Attorney
Whats An Infringement Worth? | Photo Attorney
Using Internet Tools to Gather Evidence of an Infringement | Photo Attorney
Using Internet Tools to Gather Evidence of an Infringement  Part 2 | Photo Attorney

If you haven't already, you can check the applicable US federal laws here - U.S. Copyright Office

As far as international copyright, since your content comes from all over the web, you might want to study the *Berne Convention for the Protection of Literary and Artistic Works* that has been signed by 160+ countries worldwide.

Here is another resource that sometimes has interesting stuff - Intellectual Property


----------



## foto_tuts (Sep 4, 2012)

I fully understand your point and I thank you for the information. Based on my research, videos unlike photographs are slightly different when it comes to sharing or embedding. Youtube has systems in place that allow the Authors to decide if they want their video to be shared and embedded. If a video is not embeddable, it cannot be used without permission. Most people I have discussed this with are happy to get the extra exposure indirectly through sharing. The main reason I developed the site was to assist others in finding the videos they need quicker. I found it difficult to search Youtube for subjects I wanted to learn about without pulling up lots of unrelated content. It was my way of simplifying the process. I created another video sharing site and have been contacted by many video authors thanking me for getting them more exposure and liked the format I put it in. In the 4 years I have had the other site running, I have only been asked twice to remove a video. This feedback is important to me, if others feel strongly about this I may reconsider this project. My only purpose was to contribute to a hobby I love.

Thank you..


----------

